# [SOLVED] Outlook 2003 not able to receive mail from POP3 mail



## dnantha (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello all,

I am using Exchange 2007 mail server and Outlook 2003 client. I have one user she is unable to receive mail from her POP3 mail account. The internal mail work fine and she can send out from POP3 mail but not automatic download into her inbox. She has to click on Send/Received everytime to get her POP3 mail. There is time she forget to click on Send/Receive. Is anyone encounter this problem? Your input will be greatly appreciated. :smile: 

I have try to recreated her outlook profiles, reinstalled office 2003, disable firewall and disable McAfee. It didn't seem to help


----------



## maninath (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Outlook 2003 not able to receive mail from POP3 mail*

Hi,

This is Mani from Bangalore, india.

open outlook - click on tools menu

select send/receive --> then select send/receive settings -->
check it if Disable schudled send/receive is checked or not.

Once this is done close outlook and open it again. send a test mail to pop email account, and wait for few mins, by default POP account takes 3mins in outlook, where in exchange server 1min is default.


----------



## dnantha (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Outlook 2003 not able to receive mail from POP3 mail*

ray: Hi! Mani from India, you have nail on the problem that I have right on the head. I must have over look at these setting. Even I reinstalled, its must have retained all its setting as well. You are wonderful Thank you very much ray:

David 
Springfield, Virginia USA


----------

